# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  8/3 lãng mạn tại My Way Beer Café (Hà Nội)

## hangnt

*Tối 8/3, My Way Beer Café có chương trình hòa tấu với những bản tình ca lãng mạn trong không gian sang trọng của nến và hoa hồng.*

Ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ sắp đến gần, đây là cơ hội ý nghĩa để cánh mày râu có thể bày tỏ tình cảm đặc biệt của mình với chị em. Một bữa ăn nhẹ nhàng, thanh nhã trong một không gian sang trọng và lãng mạn sẽ là một lựa chọn thú vị cho bạn.


Nhân dịp này, nhà hàng My Way Beer Café gửi đến khách hàng một sản phẩm ẩm thực đặc biệt. Đó là những món ăn do các đầu bếp hàng đầu chế biến nhằm tạo ra một món quà ý nghĩa đối với chị em. Thực đơn “Women’s Day Special” bao gồm món tráng miệng là súp gà ngô nõn với nem cuốn tươi ngon và món chính ăn kèm cùng khoai tây bao gồm sườn lợn sốt BBQ hoặc cá vược sốt bơ chanh, tráng miệng với hoa quả theo mùa.


Tối ngày 8/3, nhà hàng có chương trình ca nhạc hòa tấu với những bản tình ca lãng mạn trong không gian bài trí sang trọng của nến và hoa hồng. Mỗi bạn gái đến sử dụng dịch vụ tại đây đều nhận được quà do nhà hàng gửi tặng như một lời tri ân. Đặt bàn trước ngày 6/3, khách hàng sẽ nhận được khuyến mãi giảm giá 20%, áp dụng cho menu My Way Special.

Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ Hotline: 0909371080 - 0983818910
Email: info@myway.com.vn; Website: MyWay

_Địa chỉ My Way Beer Café: 83B Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Tel: 04 3946 0110_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm  My Way Beer Café*


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------

